# Konica C35 Shutter won't open



## Dialectic10 (Jul 5, 2011)

I just got a Konica C35 in the mail today. It looks like it was taken care of. Very few scratches and few signs of wear.
When I got it, I tried pressing the shutter, but it did not open. 
The film advance lever works fine and it goes all the way. So, I opened the battery chamber and there's an old battery in it. So I took it out and used vinegar to take out some corrosion. After that, I put it a new zinc air 675 battery (it fits perfectly). However, the shutter still didn't open. The shutter release goes all the way in like it's suppose to.
I also noticed that the timer knob is turned on. I think I can only put it up by opening the shutter.
What should I do with the camera now? Does anyone have another solution?

Thank you


----------



## compur (Jul 5, 2011)

Paying for professional repair only makes sense with the more expensive models so it's not really a viable solution for lesser priced cameras.  If possible I would try to return it (assuming it had some sort of guaranty of functionality)

On the bright side, it sounds like you did the right things to try get it going again.  If there is corrosion in the battery compartment, it may have seeped into the interior of the camera and corroded through the wire(s) leading to the battery holder and breaking the main circuit. This is pretty common.


----------



## Dialectic10 (Jul 6, 2011)

compur said:


> Paying for professional repair only makes sense with the more expensive models so it's not really a viable solution for lesser priced cameras.  If possible I would try to return it (assuming it had some sort of guaranty of functionality)
> 
> On the bright side, it sounds like you did the right things to try get it going again.  If there is corrosion in the battery compartment, it may have seeped into the interior of the camera and corroded through the wire(s) leading to the battery holder and breaking the main circuit. This is pretty common.



I think the main problem is the timer being stuck... It was probably forced or something.
I won't return it. I'll just... keep it. I guess. Because the seller was cool and I don't want to make her feel bad. It only cost me $30 anyway. I *really* want a rangefinder though. I'll probably look for another one.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jul 6, 2011)

Dialectic10 said:


> compur said:
> 
> 
> > Paying for professional repair only makes sense with the more expensive models so it's not really a viable solution for lesser priced cameras.  If possible I would try to return it (assuming it had some sort of guaranty of functionality)
> ...



That really sucks. 

Go after a Yashica rangefinder! The Yashinon lens produce beautiful results in my opinion, and they're usually fairly priced on eBay.


----------



## Dialectic10 (Jul 7, 2011)

RRYANSMITHH said:


> That really sucks.
> 
> Go after a Yashica rangefinder! The Yashinon lens produce beautiful results in my opinion, and they're usually fairly priced on eBay.



Yeah. I'll do more research on those rangefinders. 
I'm gonna invest on a scanner first. Probably a V300. I read the thread you started... Did you get one yet?


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jul 7, 2011)

Dialectic10 said:


> RRYANSMITHH said:
> 
> 
> > That really sucks.
> ...




Not yet, I think my parents are getting me one for my birthday.


----------



## Dialectic10 (Jul 7, 2011)

That's awesome. I'm paying half for mine and my parents are paying the other half. Haha Not a bad deal for me.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jul 7, 2011)

Dialectic10 said:


> That's awesome. I'm paying half for mine and my parents are paying the other half. Haha Not a bad deal for me.



Not bad at all. I look forward to getting mine quite a bit, I have a lot of photos I need scanned.


----------

